# Резкая боль в спине



## bisinka (10 Июл 2009)

Подскажите, пожалуйста!
Возникла такая проблема. Предположительно после работы (работа за станком - постоянно нужно согибаться, разгибаться и сидеть в полусогнутом состоянии) начала болеть спина. Уже не в первый раз, но тогда спина просто ныла и через день прошла. Сейчас сначала просто ныла, а к вечеру появилась резкая боль в лопаточной области, помазала гелем - не помогло... На утро та же резкая боль.Не пошевелиться.....
Подскажите, пожалуйста, как можно срочно снять боль!!!!!


----------



## nuwa (10 Июл 2009)

Боль-то Вы снимите, но не уберёте проблему, с которой сталкнётесь уже к вечеру и на следующий день, и так дальше....

Позвоночник - инструмент деликатный. Приём обезболивающих без лечения только усугубляют любое заболевание. Не тяните, а срочно идите к врачу, делайте снимки, пройдите полное обследование. Вам надо найти причину болей и уже работать с ней.


----------



## bisinka (13 Июл 2009)

Поехала в больницу - сделали снимок, все нормально, не считая сколиоза :blush200: Сказали, что боль была из-за перенапряжения. Хоть боль и сняли уколами, но даже сейчас немного чувствуется дискомфорт.
Посоветовали делать гимнастику. Может подскажете что-нибудь? umnik


----------

